# An informative, often hilarious site I found



## pawpaw (Dec 21, 2011)

I was Googling "Society without Electricity" this morning, and ran across buckcreek.tripod.com.......Real stories about pre-electricity days, when kerosene, wood, and even butane were king. The way the author weaves these amusing short stories is Charming! 
"I remember once it got so cold, the flame in our kero lamp froze on the wick. Dad got tired of seeing it like that, so he broke the flame off and threw it in the back yard..."
These stories are only a few paragraphs long, and very enlightening (pardon the pun).


----------

